# Spider ID



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok spider people..what the heck kind of man eating spider is this? It was about the size of a quarter & had a lightish brown body with a red head.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I couldn't tell you the species but it looks like a member of the hacklemesh weavers. 
http://ento.psu.edu/extension/factsheets/hackledmesh-weavers


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Looks like it'd be a dead one to me..........hate spiders....



:rant:


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe a woodlouse spider. The one pic that would really tell is a bit blurry. I looked up some spiders and that looks to be the closest thing.


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sorry bout the quality of the pics I took them with my phone. After looking at other pics of the woodlouse I believe that's what it was. I found it in a basement I was working on in Troy. Had never seen one before.


----------

